# Cruise Night and Hop Hosted by Gangs To Grace CC



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The homies in Rialto were having some great cars and people coming out to kick it and swag their car, but he po po kept breaking it up earlier and earlier, last time cop were there with in the first hour. Most cars wern't off the trailers. I talked to my pastor about using our parking lot for this event. He gave me the green light..
Here is the info I posted in the Rialto post. Check out all the hard work that went into setting this up at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284221

We are shooting for Oct. 29. We will host it, whoever want to come kick it, hop there ride or just chill, I will have a DJ and the Cafe open for food and snacks. The only thing I ask is no drug use on property, and no vandalizm (tagging). If your going to drink be descrete and use a cup. Let just get together have a good peacefull time hop the rides, and chill out. It is privite property so the cops have no say so, as long as we are keeping it cool.. Here is the address, we will start about 4pm and go to dusk, we have no major lights so we need to cut it when it gets too dark...

The Southern California Dream Center
1024 E. Phillips Blvd 
Pomona CA 91766

It is on the corner of Phillips and San Antonio in Pomona, not Ontario (there is also a San Antonio in Ontario that crosses Phillips)

PM me if you got questions!!!

Let show them we can all get together and not beef......

Peace...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD WECAN ALL DO THIS :biggrin: TOGETHER


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 6 2006, 07:04 PM~6321349
> *SOUNDS GOOD WECAN ALL DO THIS  :biggrin: TOGETHER
> *


That's what it's all about, keeping a positive spot to kick it and have a good time!!!!!! We all need to work together to keep this spot alive...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 7 2006, 09:56 PM~6326685
> *That's what it's all about, keeping a positive spot to kick it and have a good time!!!!!!  We all need to work together to keep this spot alive...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yo....that ish is gonna be tyght...IN my Hometown...YEAH.... lets keep this spot cool...no drama
Yo maybe there should be a lil light added though....
ELITE C.C. Will be there representing hard for sure!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yo....that ish is gonna be tyght...IN my Hometown...YEAH.... lets keep this spot cool...no drama
Yo maybe there should be a lil light added though....
ELITE C.C. Will be there representing hard for sure!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If anyone has access to one of the big construction light towers let me know, we could use it that night....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 9 2006, 11:05 AM~6334221
> *Yo....that ish is gonna be tyght...IN my Hometown...YEAH.... lets keep this spot cool...no drama
> Yo maybe there should be a lil light added though....
> ELITE C.C. Will be there representing hard for sure!!!!!
> *


Drive by on a Thursday night, before 9pm and you will see how much light we have..... There's some but not a whole lot......

Spread the word on this.... 
:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU KNOW YOUR LOCO EPICS HAS TO CRASH THE CRUISE NIGHT FOR SURE HOMEZ!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 10 2006, 05:16 PM~6342206
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>You Don't Have to Crash it!! LOCO.....
> 
> You all are invited!!!!*


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 10 2006, 07:21 PM~6343117
> *You Don't Have to Crash it!! LOCO.....
> 
> You all are invited!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

lighting looks cool... lets keep this spot goin..

dont fuck it up!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Alex, Daylight Saving Time ends on the 29th it will be dark around 5pm


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

It should be cool...But any little light would help...plus the rides headlights would probably help a lil...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

bump, bump


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

bump bump bump anyone wanna get in :biggrin:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

**********cruise************


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

epics car club will be there


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

that's what I say


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Getting Ready... Our show is this Saturday and the Cruise Night the following Sunday....

We will be selling Hamburger Special and Hot Dog Special in our Cafe.

We will Also have a 50/50 Raffle!!!!

Come on out and have a good time......

Swing it Baby!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

would a portable generator help with the light problem?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Oct 15 2006, 09:55 PM~6375570
> *would a portable generator help with the light problem?
> *


After looking at it, we might have enough light up by the building, we will have to wait till Spanish serivce is over before moving to that area. So I think we are cool. Thanks for the offer....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

what time is spanish service over... yeah i noticed by the building there is great lighting....
spot is gonna be dope!!!!.

Lets respect it!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 15 2006, 11:32 PM~6376039
> *what time is spanish service over... yeah i noticed by the building there is great lighting....
> spot is gonna be dope!!!!.
> 
> ...


I think they are done by 5pm or around there, Thanks for your support!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 15 2006, 03:24 PM~6373212
> *Getting Ready...  Our show is this Saturday and the Cruise Night the following Sunday....
> 
> We will be selling Hamburger Special and Hot Dog Special in our Cafe.
> ...


Let me get this straight. The hop is this Saturday the 21st and cruise night is the following day right? I don't want to be the only one to show up and look stupid if you know what I mean. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 16 2006, 08:52 PM~6382505
> *Let me get this straight.  The hop is this Saturday the 21st and cruise night is the following day right?  I don't want to be the only one to show up and look stupid if you know what I mean. :biggrin:
> *


No the show is this Saturday, 10-21-06

The Cruise Night is Sunday 10-29-06 The following Sunday....

If you show up on the 22nd, come about 11am for church service.... :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 16 2006, 08:57 PM~6382539
> *No the show is this Saturday, 10-21-06
> 
> The Cruise Night is Sunday 10-29-06  The following Sunday....
> ...


Good, I'm glad I asked. I would've been the only one cruising. :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

OK now we have a spot, Who's Bringing Hoppers out?????

Let's see who is coming out!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Im bringing all my sh*t!!!!

Thats my HOOD...I live like a couple houses away!!!!

Elite will be there representing!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's all most time!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 18 2006, 10:06 PM~6398343
> *Im bringing all my sh*t!!!!
> 
> Thats my HOOD...I live like a couple houses away!!!!
> ...


EAZY KILLER....... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ONE WEEK AND 53 MINS TO GO


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 21 2006, 11:07 PM~6417605
> *ONE WEEK AND 53 MINS TO GO
> *


Don't you ever sleep?????????????





Next Sunday, come and kick it and see the homies swing what they bring...... :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

GOODTIMES LOS ANGELES will be there


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> Don't you ever sleep?????????????
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ONE WEEK TO GO BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND DO YA THANG


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

GOODNIGHT YOU ALL


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

HOP HOP CRUISE!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Oct 21 2006, 09:27 PM~6417005
> *EAZY KILLER....... :biggrin:
> *


I know.... i act like i have a gang of rides!!! :biggrin: 


Im healing...but will stil be there...wheelchair or crutches if i have to...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 24 2006, 01:23 AM~6430655
> *Im healing...but will stil be there...wheelchair or crutches if i have to...
> *


Hey Homie your in our prayers.... Damm Drunk Drivers!!!! See you on Sunday!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 6 2006, 08:38 AM~6318098
> *The homies in Rialto were having some great cars and people coming out to kick it and swag their car, but he po po kept breaking it up earlier and earlier, last time cop were there with in the first hour. Most cars wern't off the trailers.  I talked to my pastor about using our parking lot for this event.  He gave me the green light..
> Here is the info I posted in the Rialto post.  Check out all the hard work that went into setting this up at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284221
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 6 2006, 08:38 AM~6318098
> *The homies in Rialto were having some great cars and people coming out to kick it and swag their car, but he po po kept breaking it up earlier and earlier, last time cop were there with in the first hour. Most cars wern't off the trailers.  I talked to my pastor about using our parking lot for this event.  He gave me the green light..
> Here is the info I posted in the Rialto post.  Check out all the hard work that went into setting this up at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284221
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Double Take!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

So What time we getting there...Its dark at 5pm...Daylight savings time....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

IT'S GOING TO START AT 4 PM


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

cool...i'll spread tha WORD!!!!


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

4 TILL ??? AND IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN EVERY SUNDAY , WE NEED A NICE SPOT TO KICK IT WITH NO BULL SHIT, FREAKING GANGBANGERS "F" IT IT FOR THE RIDERS, SHIT EVEN IF U CHARGE SOME MONEY A CAR TO KICK IT AND LET THE MONEY GO TO A GOOD CAUSE SHIT THAT WILL B GOOD TO MY .02 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 25 2006, 11:50 AM~6441898
> *4 TILL ??? AND IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN EVERY SUNDAY  , WE NEED A  NICE SPOT TO KICK IT WITH NO BULL SHIT, FREAKING GANGBANGERS "F" IT IT FOR THE RIDERS, SHIT EVEN IF U CHARGE SOME MONEY A CAR TO KICK IT AND LET THE MONEY GO TO A GOOD CAUSE SHIT THAT WILL B GOOD TO MY .02 CENTS  :biggrin:
> *


yeah good call bro...i always thought about that...its fenced in...U should charge..even for walkins...that will keep some out....

just keep it us real riders...Every sunday would be dope...and im sure gangs to grace has a good cause for the donations


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WE ARE GOING TO SEE HOW IT GOES WITH THIS ONE AND IF THERES NO TROUBLE WE WILL TRY TO HAVE IT ONCE A MONTH SO HELP KEEP THE PEACE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME .4PM TILL DUSK :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 01:01 PM~6441997
> *WE ARE GOING TO SEE HOW IT GOES WITH THIS ONE AND IF THERES NO TROUBLE WE WILL TRY TO HAVE IT ONCE A MONTH SO HELP KEEP THE PEACE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME .4PM TILL DUSK :biggrin:
> *


sounds good i think ragtoppete wants to say something go head pete


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 25 2006, 11:50 AM~6441898
> *4 TILL ??? AND IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN EVERY SUNDAY  , WE NEED A  NICE SPOT TO KICK IT WITH NO BULL SHIT, FREAKING GANGBANGERS "F" IT IT FOR THE RIDERS, SHIT EVEN IF U CHARGE SOME MONEY A CAR TO KICK IT AND LET THE MONEY GO TO A GOOD CAUSE SHIT THAT WILL B GOOD TO MY .02 CENTS  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: FUCK THAT.........

WELL IF YOU ARE GOING TO PAY FOR ME THEN ITS OK...... :biggrin: 


J/K that sounds like a good idea......


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

like i said money or since the holidays are here a turkey like 1 or 2 wks b4 thanksgiving shit we can afford it and for x mas who knows ?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

rag top peete u got me right BALLER!!!!

LOL


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

yup rag top pete is a BALLER !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2006, 12:10 PM~6442025
> *rag top peete u got me right BALLER!!!!
> 
> LOL
> *


Dont sweat it homie......shit i got everyone....... 

i get my raise next week i will be up to $8.50 an hour......Thats BALLER STATUS......you guys dont know nothing about that......


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

cool...so u dont mind me bringin mi abuelita, abuelito, chela, chino, memo, ETC.. :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2006, 12:15 PM~6442049
> *cool...so u dont mind me bringin mi abuelita, abuelito, chela, chino, memo, ETC.. :biggrin:
> *



If thats all you can fit in the cutty then cool.........


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

SHIT HES INVITING THE WHOLE CLUB TO HIS HOUSE FOR TURKEY DINNER , HES COOKING 5 TURKEYS AND ALL THE WORKS YOU GOT MY VOTE PEDRO


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2006, 12:15 PM~6442049
> *cool...so u dont mind me bringin mi abuelita, abuelito, chela, chino, memo, ETC.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 25 2006, 12:17 PM~6442072
> *SHIT  HES INVITING THE WHOLE CLUB TO HIS HOUSE FOR TURKEY DINNER , HES COOKING 5 TURKEYS AND ALL THE WORKS YOU GOT MY VOTE PEDRO
> *














:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

DAAAmn PETE... shit u got my unofficial doesnt matter vote too son!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2006, 12:34 PM~6442166
> *DAAAmn PETE... shit u got my unofficial doesnt matter  vote too son!!!
> *



THX DOGGIE.....


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

This is going to be a good low riding weekend. Moreno Valley on Saturday night and Pomona on Suday.


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

im going to a car show for old memories.but i will stop on by after


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Like David said we are going to see how this one goes, if it goes good we will try to have it on a more frequently. This time we are not going to charge, but we talked about that, We will have a 50/50 and our cafe will be open for food. We could definately use the donations, I will keep you all posted.... We are going to keep the gates closed and let only riders in. So lets see how it goes this weekend, I can't wait!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

yo bro... u guys need any help... let me know...
but yeah im hoping for a really good turnout...cuz everybody is looking for a great spot..

Big ups to Gangs to Grace!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 26 2006, 09:56 AM~6448435
> *yo bro... u guys need any help... let me know...
> but yeah im hoping for a really good turnout...cuz everybody is looking for a great spot..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, I think this time you need to chill out and let your body heal from the accident!!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: sound really cool


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 26 2006, 09:57 AM~6448442
> *Thanks for the offer, I think this time you need to chill out and let your body heal from the accident!!
> *


oh yeah forgot... lol

see ya sunday


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i will try to be there but i will not be taking my wagon


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Lets quite the BULL SHITTING.......SO WHO'S ROLLING............. 
I KNOW I AM.... :biggrin: 



GANGS TO GRACE PROVIDED THE SPOT IT'S OUR JOB TO FILL IT UP............... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
for tha 10th time...i will be there


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 26 2006, 10:13 PM~6453860
> *:thumbsup:
> for tha 10th time...i will be there
> *


 :uh: .......just asking.................FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

*GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE*


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Oct 27 2006, 09:04 AM~6456136
> *:uh: .......just asking.................FUCK :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!! All Love Homie!!!
I'll be there..LMAO(11th time)


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<<<----- will be there......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Glad to see all the support, together we can make this place work out!!!

Travaling mercies to all coming tomorrow afternoon.....

Alex


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 28 2006, 11:44 PM~6465524
> *Glad to see all the support, together we can make this place work out!!!
> 
> Travaling mercies to all coming tomorrow afternoon.....
> ...


What time is it going to start poppin' tomorrow?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 29 2006, 12:14 AM~6465586
> *What time is it going to start poppin' tomorrow?
> *


4pm !!!

From the 60 Fwy exit on Resivor and head north (towards the moutians)(left of coming from LA, right if coming from IE)

Go to Phillips Blvd and make a left (it about the 4th signal light)

Go to the San Antonio (first stop sign) and make a left.

The church is right there on corner.....

See you all at 4pm.... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

See you guys there.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

alright see everyone out there!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

yo...its starting to Crack....4:11 and 4 hoppers already there..And rides..

yall better get to Pomona!!!

Big ups Gangs to Grace
lets keep this Spot Alive


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Live Update 

Goodtimes just took out a car from Traffic 

Couple of licks and Goodtimes was up to the sky....
Traffic having switch problems...


Hey Cutty where you at????


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 05:05 PM~6468736
> *Live Update
> 
> Goodtimes just took out a car from Traffic
> ...


WAY TO GO GOOD TIMERS


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

THANX ALOT! KOOL ASS SPOT, FOOD WAS GOOD :biggrin: GOOD TURNOUT WHEN IS THE NEXT 1? KOOL AID GOT SERVED TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 06:05 PM~6468736
> *Live Update
> 
> Goodtimes just took out a car from Traffic
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool spot to kik it....cant wait for the next one..... :biggrin: 

Nice turn out for it being the 1st one.......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

All I can say....

Goodtimes 6
all Others 0


:biggrin:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

:0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any 1 take pics ?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 29 2006, 10:19 PM~6470309
> *any 1 take pics ?
> *


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 11:55 PM~6470139
> *All I can say....
> 
> Goodtimes 6
> ...


have to give it out to gangs to grace for having a cool spot for us to enjoy with the family and he rest of the riders that showed up cant wait till the next time and to all the TIMERS that showed up to give support big ups its good to see three big chapters putting in some work SAN FERNANDO.......... EAST L.A.........AND LOS ANGELES :thumbsup:* GOODTIMES*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Watch the Hop

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2006, 01:09 AM~6470616
> *Watch the Hop
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 IM WAITING WERE IS IT AT :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Who says nothing Good happens in P-town......

Gangs To Grace would like to Thank the Following Clubs for there support;

Goodtimes :biggrin: 
Traditions
Latin Life
Traffic
Rowg Doggs
Elusive
Epics
Elite
lifestyles

Cali Style (Sorry Homies just noticed I missed ya)

We would like to also thanks all solo riders who supported our show.
Thanks Sancho
Thanks Kool Aid!!

I would like to thank Gangs To Grace Pomona for their support of the CC....

See you next month...... What do you think about the last Sunday of the month...
It is Thanksgiving weekend....let me know what all the riders think....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 29 2006, 11:10 PM~6470624
> * IM WAITING WERE IS IT AT  :cheesy:
> *


It's right there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2006, 01:16 AM~6470648
> *It's right there!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i seen it thanks  cant wait till the niext one :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

GANGS TO GRACE CRUISE NIGHT WAS OF THE HOOK .AGAIN CAR CLUBS COMING TOGETHER AND KEEPING IT REAL. THANKS HOMIES FOR COMING TO OUR FIRST CRUISE NIGHT MUSH RESPECT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND HOPPERS THAT SHOWED UP.SEE YO ALL ON THE NEXT ONE  :biggrin: ...OH YEAH GOODTIME C.C I OWE YOU SIX BAGS OF CHIPS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 09:55 PM~6470139
> *All I can say....
> 
> Goodtimes 6
> ...



MUCH PROPS 2 THE GOOD TIMERS REPPIN ALL CHAPTERS


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 06:05 PM~6468736
> *Live Update
> 
> Goodtimes just took out a car from Traffic
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 29 2006, 11:06 PM~6470593
> *have to give it out to gangs to grace for having a cool spot for us to enjoy with the family and he rest of the riders that showed up cant wait till the next time and to all the TIMERS that showed up to give support big ups its good to see three big chapters putting in some work SAN FERNANDO.......... EAST L.A.........AND LOS ANGELES :thumbsup: GOODTIMES
> *


WUTT HE SAID


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HERE'S A FEW CLIPS OF HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT!!
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zqc1ht
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2rqyfeh
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=3zapk5d
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=3y5h8ig
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IS THAT THE FREEWAY????.......LOL..........WE DRIVE OUR SHIT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Oct 30 2006, 01:47 AM~6471014
> *HERE'S A FEW CLIPS OF HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT!!
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zqc1ht
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2rqyfeh
> ...


good job homies


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 10:55 PM~6470139
> *All I can say....
> 
> Goodtimes 6
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What Happen to the IE???? No hopper from the IE showed.....

Where is my Rialto Homies at???


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 30 2006, 01:59 AM~6470788
> *GANGS TO GRACE CRUISE NIGHT WAS OF THE HOOK .AGAIN CAR CLUBS COMING TOGETHER AND KEEPING IT REAL. THANKS HOMIES FOR COMING TO OUR FIRST CRUISE NIGHT MUSH RESPECT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND HOPPERS THAT SHOWED UP.SEE YO ALL ON THE NEXT ONE   :biggrin: ...OH YEAH GOODTIME C.C I OWE YOU SIX BAGS OF CHIPS
> :thumbsup:
> *


i just want the front parking next time :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Big ups to Gangs To Grace for puttin a very Nice Cruise Together!!! :thumbsup: 

I would love to See it happen at least every two weeks..but its all good..
i wont be in town the last week of Nov..
But maybe U should Jump it To Every First Sunday.. bcuz u have Xmas and New years Weekend the next Month.. just my 2 cents

that would mean lets do it again this Sunday!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Oct 30 2006, 01:58 AM~6471028
> *IS THAT THE FREEWAY????.......LOL..........WE DRIVE OUR SHIT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bigg Ups To Goodtimes!!!!
U guys were puttin In work..And Still Drove the Cutty Home, Thats Dope... :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Oct 30 2006, 01:47 AM~6471014
> *HERE'S A FEW CLIPS OF HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT!!
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zqc1ht
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2rqyfeh
> ...


much props to CHRIS for putting it down for the club GOODTIMES ALL DAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

really really great spot out there, its worth the drive, we cant wait till the next one, looks like goodtimes was woopin on everybody,


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 30 2006, 12:08 AM~6470813
> *MUCH PROPS 2 THE GOOD TIMERS REPPIN ALL CHAPTERS
> *


[ GOODTIMES ALL DAY CHUCH!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 10:55 PM~6470139
> *All I can say....
> 
> Goodtimes 6
> ...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2006, 12:09 AM~6470616
> *Watch the Hop
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  ........... CONGRATS GOODTIMES.


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 30 2006, 11:36 AM~6472858
> *much props to CHRIS  for putting it down for the club GOODTIMES ALL DAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


and thanks for richard for having to owe cris money to have the car hiting like that hahahahahahahahahaha ill pay u soon cris


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLA+Oct 30 2006, 01:37 PM~6472869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to you mister im going to go and no show your ladie give you pow pow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Oct 30 2006, 11:37 AM~6472869
> *really really great spot out there, its worth the drive, we cant wait till the next one, looks like goodtimes was woopin on everybody,
> *


Thanks for coming out homie!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 30 2006, 11:38 AM~6472889
> *[ GOODTIMES ALL DAY CHUCH!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i told yah people just dont no!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 30 2006, 11:36 AM~6472858
> *much props to CHRIS  for putting it down for the club GOODTIMES ALL DAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


nah hommie much props 2 all the full timers and chris.... mono we will be there next time stronger


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 30 2006, 09:48 AM~6472068
> *i just want the front parking next time :cheesy:
> *


can't promise anything but get there first and its yours :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 30 2006, 12:15 PM~6473143
> *hey homie i seen your club there why didnt you hit me up   maybe next time :cheesy:
> what happened to you mister im going to go and no show your ladie give you pow pow :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i seen you foo, but you were to busy going at it with that foo with the white cutlass :cheesy: ill go say wassup at the next one homie


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Oct 30 2006, 07:13 PM~6475233
> *i seen you foo, but you were to busy going at it with that foo with the white cutlass :cheesy:  ill go say wassup at the next one homie
> *


lmao i was busy handing out some bags-oh-chips for such a lock up and no even a bumper  get at me homie ill be around


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Oct 30 2006, 12:14 PM~6473135
> *and thanks for richard for having to owe cris money to have the car hiting like that hahahahahahahahahaha ill pay u soon cris
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP ALEX.DID YOU DRIVE ON THE EMERGENCY LANE TO GET HOME. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 30 2006, 08:51 PM~6476349
> *WHATS UP ALEX.DID YOU DRIVE ON THE EMERGENCY LANE TO GET HOME. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I put out the red flashing light and hung my head out the window and whaled like a siren!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2006, 09:00 PM~6476401
> *I put out the red flashing light and hung my head out the window and whaled like a siren!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Oct 30 2006, 01:47 AM~6471014
> *HERE'S A FEW CLIPS OF HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT!!
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zqc1ht
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2rqyfeh
> ...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 11:09 PM~6470616
> *Watch the Hop
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Oct 30 2006, 02:47 AM~6471014
> *HERE'S A FEW CLIPS OF HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT!!
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zqc1ht
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2rqyfeh
> ...



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT !!!

GOODTIMES ALL DAY ALL THE TIME !!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2006, 09:55 PM~6470139
> *All I can say....
> 
> Goodtimes 6
> ...


A LITTLE REMATCH TONITE
GOODTIMES VS FLOSSIN

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2rxjw35

CAN I GET A 7TH WIN?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Oct 31 2006, 12:56 AM~6477615
> *A LITTLE REMATCH TONITE
> GOODTIMES VS FLOSSIN
> 
> ...


7TH WIN GRANTED HOMMIE GOOD JOB ''GOOD TIMES'' COMIN 2 A HOOD NEAR YOU!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 12:59 AM~6477623
> *7TH WIN GRANTED HOMMIE GOOD JOB ''GOOD TIMES'' COMIN 2 A HOOD NEAR YOU!!
> *


  GOOD JOB HOMIES NUMERO SIETE MUCHO RESPECTO HOMIES
 
:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Oct 31 2006, 02:56 AM~6477615
> *A LITTLE REMATCH TONITE
> GOODTIMES VS FLOSSIN
> 
> ...


looked like a firework show :cheesy: see you homies this friday for the next hop


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 31 2006, 06:32 AM~6478104
> *looked like a firework show  :cheesy: see you homies this friday for the next hop
> *


Where at???


*#7*


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 31 2006, 09:16 AM~6478189
> *Where at???
> #7
> *


over on paramount blvd off the 105 last night around 9 p.m. yes they asked for a rematch we gave them that and we took it again :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 31 2006, 08:12 AM~6478417
> *over on paramount blvd off the 105 last night around 9 p.m. yes they asked for a rematch we gave them that and we took it again  :biggrin:
> *



What's up on Friday??


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 31 2006, 10:37 AM~6478528
> *What's up on Friday??
> *


anoher hop in highland park :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 31 2006, 09:46 AM~6478907
> *anoher hop in highland park :cheesy:
> *


PM me the info!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

OK we have decided to schedule our next crusie night and Hop on November 26, the last Sunday of the month.... I will get more info soon!!!

Let's end our 4 day weekend with a cool cruise night!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 31 2006, 10:34 PM~6482818
> *OK we have decided to schedule our next crusie night and Hop on November 26, the last Sunday of the month....  I will get more info soon!!!
> 
> Let's end our 4 day weekend with a cool cruise night!!!
> ...


GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN.....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 10:36 PM~6482827
> *GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN.....
> 
> 
> ...


what up goodtimes should i buy the bag of chip for you to pass out or just bring your own
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 31 2006, 11:09 PM~6483005
> *what up goodtimes should i buy the bag of chip for you to pass out or just bring your own
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pretty sure everyone will be ready after dat 6-0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 11:10 PM~6483013
> *pretty sure everyone will be ready after dat 6-0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 7-0 if u count the hop on sunday


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 31 2006, 11:12 PM~6483030
> *:nono:  :nono: 7-0 if u count the hop on sunday
> *


we talking about the cruise night doggy check yah self :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 31 2006, 10:34 PM~6482818
> *OK we have decided to schedule our next crusie night and Hop on November 26, the last Sunday of the month....  I will get more info soon!!!
> 
> Let's end our 4 day weekend with a cool cruise night!!!
> ...


hmmmmm?? Depending on my Flight...Hopefully I can make it back and pull out the Ride!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 31 2006, 11:09 PM~6483005
> *what up goodtimes should i buy the bag of chip for you to pass out or just bring your own
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


.....GOODTIMES CAR CLUB FOR LIFE "POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT"


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zqc1ht
what set is in that hot cutty? piston or double, and how many batterys :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:wave: QUE PASA HOMIE'S WHO'S GOING TO THE NEXT ONE .HOW MANY COMING TO SHOW WHAT YOU GOT.HOW MANY HOPPERS GOIN TO GO AGANST GOODTIMES .LAST SHOW 
GOODTIMES--6
OTHERS --0
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<<<<<---will be there again..... is there a "zero pump" hop?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<<<--- on air


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

IF YOU GOT AIR BRING'M LIKE MICHEAL JORDAN AND DO YA THANG HOMIE
:biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 3 2006, 10:03 PM~6498321
> *no piston hommie and its a double pump 14 batt street car driven every were!!
> hydro work from one of our very own ''MUFASA'' AKA CHRIS see yah then...
> *


good looking homie just wonder, its really hot i like the responce it has gets up really quick. good job
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Nov 2 2006, 09:22 AM~6490686
> *http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zqc1ht
> what set is in that hot cutty? piston or double, and how many batterys :cheesy:
> *


no piston hommie and its a double pump 14 batt street car driven every were!!
hydro work from one of our very own ''MUFASA'' AKA CHRIS see yah then...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Nov 3 2006, 03:13 PM~6500072
> *good looking homie just wonder, its really hot i like the responce it has gets up really quick. good job
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hit em up he does work 4 anyone that has a good attitude .....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We are thinking of making this next one a toy drive for the ministry. Also we will have a schedule of event to make things flow easier and have the hop all at one time. I will post up all the info latter!!
:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 4 2006, 03:50 PM~6503709
> *We are thinking of making this next one a toy drive for the ministry.  Also we will have a schedule of event to make things flow easier and have the hop all at one time.  I will post up all the info latter!!
> :biggrin:
> *


sounds good hit me up or post it ill be there


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you all think about a 3pm start time??? Get a little more light...

It would be like 3pm to 5pm kick it and park and register for hop.
5pm - ?? hop what ever cars want to hop...
Then kick it after.....

Let me know how this sounds....


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 5 2006, 05:49 PM~6509747
> *What do you all think about a 3pm start time???  Get a little more light...
> 
> It would be like 3pm to 5pm kick it and park and register for hop.
> ...


when?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 3 2006, 11:20 PM~6501254
> *hit em up he does work 4 anyone that has a good attitude .....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUPPETP13_@Nov 5 2006, 06:19 PM~6509897
> *when?
> *


nov 26


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Nov 5 2006, 10:43 PM~6511421
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wus sup chris


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 12 2006, 10:09 AM~6551963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 12 2006, 12:09 PM~6551963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh ya we have a date ill be there with the homies once again were hoping to bring the *crenshaw edition* this time see what happens :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

OK so I know Goodtimes is coming to HOP, who's going to bring some competion??? Who is going to be swinging it?? Is Goodtimes going to bring there HOPPERS and go unchallanged??

Let hear it, who's coming out to HOP!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE. JUST WATCHING THIS TIME. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 14 2006, 05:22 AM~6564275
> *OK so I know Goodtimes is coming to HOP, who's going to bring some competion???  Who is going to be swinging it??  Is Goodtimes going to bring there HOPPERS and go unchallanged??
> 
> Let hear it, who's coming out to HOP!!!!
> ...


so whos comeing out Dukes will be there kicking it :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 12 2006, 10:13 PM~6555575
> *oh ya we have a date ill be there with the homies once again were hoping to bring the crenshaw edition this time see what happens :cheesy:
> *


THE "BEAST" SHOULD BE THIER FOR THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2006, 12:19 AM~6578966
> *THE "BEAST" SHOULD BE THIER FOR THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT...
> *


y el monster :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 16 2006, 01:21 AM~6578978
> *y el monster :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TOOOOOOOOOOO
THEEEEEEEEEEEEE
TOPPPPPPPPPPPPP
 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

where's the IE at??? Rialto got shut down here is the new spot.....

Who's coming to give Goodtimes some comptition......

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Aiight AL!!! Im out the country...from what i hear...dont thik i will be back in time for the cruise...
yo but have fun, and i know there is gonna be a great turnout!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Where's the hoppers at????? :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 22 2006, 07:37 AM~6616710
> *Where's the hoppers at????? :biggrin:
> *


thats what i want to know 
i will be there i hope to see more hoppers


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 23 2006, 01:52 AM~6622789
> *thats what i want to know
> i will be there i hope to see more hoppers
> *


CHECK U OUT FOOL U NEED 2 BRING OUT THAT OLDS SOON


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

(excuse please) gang's to grace how far is the location from where I'm at?
(off the 210 in sylmar) and are peaceful cruzz's still happining. I am getting
to bored out here by myself,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hopefully everyone is not tooo Full to come out on Sunday..... The perfect way to end a long weekend......

Don't forget the new toy or new blanket to help out those in need!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

see you there alex make sure the food is ready when i get there the burgers were bomb last time


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2006, 02:08 AM~6627889
> *(excuse please) gang's to grace how far is the location from where I'm at?
> (off the 210 in sylmar) and are peaceful cruzz's still happining. I am getting
> to bored out here by myself,
> *


Sorry homie just seen your post, it is a good little drive, down the 210 past Pasadena, Monrovia, Industy, Azusa, San Dimas, take the 57 south to the 10 east exit Town Ave, make a right go down past mission make a left on Phillips Blvd we are on the next block. Yes it is a peaceful event with lots of good people!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

aint nothing but a blessed time :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like the menu is Hot Dogs and Hot links!!!!!

Come hungry!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We are ready, remember it starts @ 3pm, and don't forget a new toy or blanket!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TODAY  :thumbsup: BRING THEM HOPPERS AND DO YA THANG


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

whats happenin....whats happenin...
flight got delayed...im stuck in London AL!!

Let me know how everything goes!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

just got back and man it was cold out there.... pretty good turn out but again no competition for GoodTimes.... next one is when?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 26 2006, 09:28 PM~6642080
> *just got back and man it was cold out there.... pretty good turn out but again no competition for GoodTimes.... next one is when?
> *


 :biggrin: all day everyday homie


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 26 2006, 11:28 PM~6642080
> *just got back and man it was cold out there.... pretty good turn out but again no competition for GoodTimes.... next one is when?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is some pics i took
http://i10.tinypic.com/29xiule.jpg[/img]] 
http://i10.tinypic.com/4brnuhl.jpg[/img]] 
http://i14.tinypic.com/4c8llcl.jpg[/img]] 
http://i11.tinypic.com/3ziu52u.jpg[/img]] 
http://i14.tinypic.com/2m4q6u9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 26 2006, 10:21 PM~6642418
> *here is some pics i took
> http://i10.tinypic.com/29xiule.jpg[/img]]
> http://i10.tinypic.com/4brnuhl.jpg[/img]]
> ...


WHERE THE PICS OF THE HOP :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i11.tinypic.com/2qd7nsn.jpg[/img]] 
http://i12.tinypic.com/45513mf.jpg[/img]] 
http://i12.tinypic.com/3y31nba.jpg[/img]] 
http://i11.tinypic.com/2vxhrsz.jpg[/img]] 
http://i13.tinypic.com/2my25br.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2006, 10:25 PM~6642444
> *WHERE THE PICS OF THE HOP  :cheesy:
> *


working on it junior


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ok last pics video to follow
http://i12.tinypic.com/30ngrd2.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is the 1st video
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 26 2006, 09:28 PM~6642080
> *just got back and man it was cold out there.... pretty good turn out but again no competition for GoodTimes.... next one is when?
> *


GOOD TIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY WAS IN THE HOUSE MUCH PROPS 2 DA GOOD TIME FAMILY AND ''GANG'S TO GRACE C.C. FOR HAVING US ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

2nd video
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

3rd video
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

the hopp was still GOOD TIMES ..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace would like to Thank ALL who came out and supported our toy drive. May God Bless each one of you......

To all the clubs and solo riders, thank you and much love, we were amazed with the turn out, Thank you for your support I pray all had a good time. Our next Cruise Night and Hop will be in Jan 07. I will post up a flyer as soon as it is done...

To GOODTIMES thank you guys for coming out and swinging your cars just for the crowds enjoyment!! Much props!!! I talked to a few clubs and there are some hoppers in the works!! So come next year, there should be some comptition!!

Again THANK YOU!!!! 

Here are some pics from early in the day... more cars showed up latter.....





































Thanks to the following clubs for there support

Tradition Car Club ( I got it Vic, no S)
Dukes CC Pasadena
Elusive CC
Traffic CC
Style CC
EPICS CC
New Creations CC
Goodtimes CC
Ultimate Ryders CC
If I missed any Sorry, I mean no disrespect, just let me know!!

All Solo Riders!!! Thanks for the support!!!
See you all soon!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

4th video
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

last video
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 26 2006, 11:44 PM~6642941
> *last video
> View My Video] [/URL]
> *


Thanks Homie for the vids, I did not get a chance to film.... That one is the best with Good Times playing in the back ground!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 26 2006, 11:49 PM~6642957
> *Thanks Homie for the vids, I did not get a chance to film....  That one is the best with Good Times playing in the back ground!!!!
> *


gracias homie for having us over


----------



## husky818 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 26 2006, 11:50 PM~6642962
> *gracias homie for having us over
> *


WUTT HE SAID


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks like a great turnout!!!
Damn wish i could of been there...I see u moved the Cars AL!!! Dope!!!

See ya at the Next one!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

IT WAS A GREAT CRUISE NIGHT .A LITTLE CHILLY BUT NO RAIN IT WAS A BLESS DAY .AGAING EVERYONE SHOWING THAT WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER BRING OUT THE FAMILY MAKE NEW FRIENDS AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. THANKS HOMIES FROM GOODTIMES FOR BRINGING OUT YOUR HOPPERS .AND THE HOMIES THAT BROUGHT OUT THERE WAGON TO HOP THANKS FOR SHOWING UP ,I KNOW YOU HAD PROBLEMS WITH THE BATTERIES BUT WE WILL HAVE ANOTHER ONE IN JAN 2007 ,SO ANYONE THAT COULD NOT MAKE THIS ONE THERES MORE TO COME IN 2007 .AND AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND MOTORCYCLE RIDERS THAT CAME TO OUR CRUISE NIGHT ..
THANKS ONE'S AGAIN FROM GANGS TO GRACE C.C .....


*JESUS LOVES YOU *


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S PASADENA HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks to all for posting up the pics!!!! 

Thanks Rob!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

it was a nice night had a goodtime :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

HI JIM :wave: FROM NORTHERN DISTRIBUTION/C&S WAREHOUSE FROM SACRAMENTO NOW THAT YOU KNOW ABOUT LAY IT LOW KEEP CHECKING IN ONE'S IN A WHILE SEE YOU SATURDAY


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just wanted to give a shout to the homie Lil Lizzard from Outcast CC, hope to see you at our events in the future. It was a pleasure meeting you today... One Love!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Homies, It on again the last Sunday of January 07....

Flyer coming soon!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

cruize night 07


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

2 da top


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------

